
Engineers Face Horrible Memories From Deaths on the Tracks - pg
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/12/11/us/engineers-face-horrible-memories-from-deaths-on-the-tracks.html?src=recg
======
swah
Couldn't trains have some kind of arrow-shaped device on its front that just
threw anyone on the lines to the sides?

